# Smoked bass



## ahakohda (Jan 26, 2012)

Nothing special in recipe. Used Hi mountain brine for trout for 24 hours and soaked afterwards for an hour in cold water. Smoked for 6 hours with alder dust at 150F.

great with beer.


----------



## rdknb (Jan 26, 2012)

Now that looks good


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## scrappynadds (Jan 27, 2012)

Most people I know dont like bass but i sure do.......


----------



## ahakohda (Jan 27, 2012)

They are missing out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks delicious!


----------

